# SF State?



## Rubygoldtooth (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm thinking of applying to San Francisco State's grad program in cinema. Has anyone attended that program? Can anyone offer me some advice?


----------



## steelyd (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, has anyone here who applied to SF State heard anything back yet? 

I'm thinking it may be about time for me to check in with them.


----------



## jthamilton (Mar 16, 2009)

Not a peep. Please post if they tell you anything. Thanks!


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 16, 2009)

I live in the bay area, and while I didn't go to SF State, I have worked with the program's alums and even had some as professors.

The impression that I got is that it is THE place to be if you want to make docs. It seems like every year somebody associated with the campus is nominated for a doc academy award. This year it was Steven Okazaki. The city of San Francisco is a mecca for doc makers, because there is a big audience of educated, worldly liberals. 

On the narrative side, it is heavily tilted towards independent cinema. Lucas, Coppola, and Sean Penn live in the Bay Area; Pixar and Dreamworks are also up here and they hire a lot of specialized grads. But I have heard that the narrative program is not so good; especially compared to the doc program.


----------



## momotato (Mar 19, 2009)

I went their for undergrad and knew quite a few of the grad students.  Seems like the school is in transition out of experimental into traditional narrative.  This transition has kind of made both arenas a little lacking.  I was happy with my undergrad experience but a lot of my friends in the grad program were dissatisfied.  Many people felt it really lacked structure, but I had a very positive experience. Also,while quite a few of my friends weren't happy with the grad program, almost all of them are working in the industry now.  

Doubt this has been of any help, but whatever.


----------



## layeredone (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the info on the board.  I'd love to hear from any recent grad students for a first person account.  I've read so many things about the other schools I'm considering (Columbia, NYU), yet virtually nothing about SFSU.  My financial aid package is generous (almost a free ride) so I'm wondering if it would be worth it over the massive amount of debt I'd accrue from the other schools.

Wish I had gotten my application in on time to UCLA, such an early deadline though.  They seem to be the best as far as more bang for your buck goes, esp. for Cali residents.  But I do love and want to live in NYC.  Ah, decisions!  That is, if and when I get into any schools...

Anyway, come on SFSU grad students I know you're out there !  Don't be shy!  btw: I'm mostly interested in Narratives, though I love docs, I think I'd be better at fiction filmmaking - independent for sure, but not necc. overly "experimental".


----------



## carlo_g (Mar 25, 2009)

I have an interview with the school tomorrow.  Does anyone have any advice?  What should I expect?

SFSU is one of my top schools.  I'm way pleased.


----------



## momotato (Mar 25, 2009)

Who are you interviewing with?


----------



## carlo_g (Mar 25, 2009)

Greta Snider.

She's not some sort of crusty-old Dean type, is she?  My lifestyle is pretty antic-based.


----------



## momotato (Mar 25, 2009)

Greta is awesome!!! She is an experimental feminist film maker, who, even with her job still manages to remain punk.  She is married to Green days first drummer.


----------



## carlo_g (Mar 25, 2009)

That is absolutely fantastic to hear.  Do you know anything about how the interview process works?


----------



## momotato (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't, I was there as an undergrad.


----------



## layeredone (Mar 27, 2009)

Does sfsu do interviews for the mfa in film?  I wasn't informed.  If so, at this late date, with no interview, does that mean I probably didn't get in?


----------



## momotato (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they interview everyone.  I don't know when they conduct the interviews though.


----------



## Fox (Mar 28, 2009)

I already heard from a friend that he got accepted by SFSU. guess results already came out.


----------



## rambi (Mar 31, 2009)

I was accepted to SFSU by email on March 17.  I did not have an interview.


----------



## layeredone (Apr 2, 2009)

Were you accepted to the MFA Cinema program?  I can't get a word about it from anyone there, it's all unreturned voicemails & emails and nobody knows anything and nobody's ever there.  Does not necc. bode well for the educational experience there, does it?  Oh well.  Also the receptionist who answers at the Cinema dept. told me they don't do interviews, which is strange, since several on here have mentioned they had one.  WTF?


----------



## momotato (Apr 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by layeredone:
> Were you accepted to the MFA Cinema program?  I can't get a word about it from anyone there, it's all unreturned voicemails & emails and nobody knows anything and nobody's ever there.  Does not necc. bode well for the educational experience there, does it?  Oh well.  Also the receptionist who answers at the Cinema dept. told me they don't do interviews, which is strange, since several on here have mentioned they had one.  WTF?


I'm pretty sure they interview some.  Hmm, did you call Ujlaki's office?


----------



## steelyd (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been waitlisted for State's MFA cinema program. I had a phone interview with Greta Snider yesterday, only it didn't really seem like an interview but more like she wanted to touch base and discuss my status and the program. 

So the 15 people who have been admitted have definitely been notified already. I was told that since I was near the top of the line, I would very likely be offered a space, since there are always some people who decide not to go.

Before I was contacted by anyone, I was told by the graduate admissions office to email Greta Snider, who emailed me back about my status. I would suggest you do the same if you haven't yet heard; her email is greta@sfsu.edu


----------



## layeredone (Apr 2, 2009)

Already did email her but thanks... I'm assuming I'm not in.


----------



## AshleyM (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you ever find out if you got in?  What did your application materials consist of?



> Originally posted by steelyd:
> I've been waitlisted for State's MFA cinema program. I had a phone interview with Greta Snider yesterday, only it didn't really seem like an interview but more like she wanted to touch base and discuss my status and the program.
> 
> So the 15 people who have been admitted have definitely been notified already. I was told that since I was near the top of the line, I would very likely be offered a space, since there are always some people who decide not to go.
> ...


----------



## AshleyM (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Layeredone,

What did you decide?  Are you off to SFSU or somewhere else?

What did you include in your portfolio for SFSU?

Thanks,
Ashley



> Originally posted by layeredone:
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the info on the board.  I'd love to hear from any recent grad students for a first person account.  I've read so many things about the other schools I'm considering (Columbia, NYU), yet virtually nothing about SFSU.  My financial aid package is generous (almost a free ride) so I'm wondering if it would be worth it over the massive amount of debt I'd accrue from the other schools.


----------



## robot_m (Jun 29, 2009)

I took a few undergrad film classes at SFSU through their open-university program.

They had this one production based class that you were required to take before you could become an official film major. I tried getting into it but it filled up instantly. I called the department and they recommended just showing up on the first day of class and trying to get in.

So the first day of class I, along with 300 other students, showed up. The problem was there were only 100 spots available for the class. The class was only held once a year, too, so everyone who wanted to become a film major had to wait an entire year and go through the same process again.

I'm sure graduate school is much less cattle-esque, though. I'm thinking of applying for next year.


----------

